

Worst Copyright Law in History? - adrianscott
http://infojustice.org/archives/27344

======
adrianscott
new panamanian copyright bill drafted

\- no judicial due process

\- fines of up to $100K

\- fines go to gov't, nothing to copyright holder

\- gov't staff can get bonuses from the fines, of up to 50% extra on top of
their base salary

